# Topics > 5G >  6g

## Airicist

Article "Researchers say 6G will stream human brain-caliber AI to wireless devices"

by Jeremy Horwitz
June 14, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "6G could drive next-gen artificial intelligence"
5G is still in a nascent stage, but futurist researchers are already identifying limitations.

August 1, 2019

----------


## Airicist

What is 6G? | The Deets

Feb 22, 2020




> Are you tired of hearing about 5G? Me too - so today i'm gonna tell you about 6G. Thats right folks -- the SIXTH generation wireless communication. Technically speaking... it doesn't exist yet, but that hasn't stopped the Internet from all sorts of wild speculation. Thing is, most of the 6G information out there is based on a small handful of reports and studies -- so to help clear up any misconceptions, i'm gonna give you a quick rundown of “all the things we know for sure about 6G”

----------


## Airicist

Article "China is already planning a 6G launch after building the world’s largest 5G network"

by Abdullah
December 16, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Huawei aims to launch 6G tech by 2030, could be 50x faster than 5G"

by Patrick Cañete
April 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist

6G – beyond another G

May 10, 2021




> Watch NXP's Paul Hart give his keynote address, "6G – Beyond Another G" at the 6G Symposium Europe, hosted by 6GWorld. The sixth generation of wireless communications technology will take the world beyond the capabilities of traditional networks, to a purposeful network that supports a global digital society.

----------

